# Is sand better than gravel? What kind of rocks are safe?



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Right now I have regular black gravel in my tank, along with some fake plants and hiding places from Petsmart. My mbuna seem to like it just fine, but I keep seeing photos of tanks with just sand and rocks. Should I change over?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It all depends what YOU want!  
As far as plants are concerned, I wouldn't worry about it. 
Rocks- it all depends what type of rocks you prefer. 
Substrate- it's more enjoyable to watch the cichlids dig through the sand but again, entirely up to you. There are benefits to both gravel and sand http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/lake_malawi_setup.php so again....up to you. 
:thumb:


----------



## duke105077 (Feb 27, 2010)

my mbuna dig through my gravel all the time, but im gonna switch to sand just for the look of it.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

My only worries about sand are making sure I get the right type and having it sucked up into my vacuum


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Would a store like Home Depot carry large rocks? And how could I safely create hiding places with the rocks for my mbuna?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Your filter should not suck up the sand if the intake is the right height above the substrate. Watch the video in the Library to see how to clean the sand.

Large rocks are more available at a landscape yard than a Lowes or Home Depot-type store.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Your filter should not suck up the sand if the intake is the right height above the substrate. Watch the video in the Library to see how to clean the sand.
> 
> Large rocks are more available at a landscape yard than a Lowes or Home Depot-type store.


What type of rocks would be safe for mbuna? I don't know if there are any that could be somewhat harmful to them


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Granite would be safe. Avoid anything metallic. River rocks are popular and the round shape means fewer fish injuries.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you 

Is there a safe way to stack the rocks in my gravel so they will be less likely to fall?
Would these be considered river rocks?

http://www.summitviewlandscape-supply.c ... cobble.jpg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Those are cobbles which are OK too. River rocks are usually more evenly round or oval shaped.

Stack rock on the bottom of your tank, then add substrate. No substrate under the rocks.

Just make a pile...don't literally try to stack as it looks fake. Keep the pile low enough so that it remains completely stable...jiggle the rocks and make sure they stay put.

Try it on a bench outside your tank before you add them.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

The rocks directly on the glass won't cause a crack?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No, but if it worries you use egg crate under the rocks. Just no substrate for the fish to dig out and cause a collapse.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

I just bought these four cobbles from a local landscape place. They told me that they wouldn't be hazardous. When I got them home and brushed them hard with hot water, I noticed a few tiny shiny spots on them, possibly minerals. Is this bad?


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

I cleaned them vigourously and did a complete water change. The tank has been running for about 45 minutes now with the new rocks and the water is still cloudy, which is unusual for my tank... :-?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Those rocks are fine. I have similar rocks that I found on the side of the road. What did you clean the rocks with? When I re did my rock set up, my tank got cloudy as well. Took a few hours to clear up and I too did a water change right after.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

I just used hot water and a toothbrush. Absolutely NO kind of soap or cleaner.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

My water is still a bit cloudy, but here is the tank!










Yes, I realize that they need a lot more space, but my larger tank shattered when a friend of mine tried to move it.....  So for right now my mbuna are in a 10g.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

The water doesn't look too bad from the pics. Just to be safe to you test for ammonia and nitrite?


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Yea, I do and everything came out okay


----------



## JmeFitz (Mar 15, 2011)

I've used Limestone for my tanks. It helps keeps the PH and HK high in the water. I've also found that its easier to the cichlids to eat food of sand and gravel, but thats not a huge point, really.


----------

